# Domenico Bini



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

*Domenico Bini*, è un *musicista *amante dell'*Heavy Metal *dalle dubbie capacità e, proprio per questo motivo, ha conquistato il mondo del *web *con i suoi inediti postati sul suo canale Youtube, dove vediamo il protagonista cimentarsi in esibizioni voce e chitarra. Bini ha 53 anni, viene da Trani in Puglia, ed in passato è stato un poliziotto penitenziario.

Ai post successivi i video dei suoi più grandi successi.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Nuovo video.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

Dai chiudete il Thread per cortesia.  

C’è già abbastanza letame in Italia che far pubblicità mi pare eccessivo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai chiudete il Thread per cortesia.
> 
> C’è già abbastanza letame in Italia che far pubblicità mi pare eccessivo


Rispetto per gli anziani, per cortesia  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rispetto per gli anziani, per cortesia  .



No ma il problema è che questo viene preso per il culo da migliaia di persone giornalmente e lui crede che alla gente piaccia quello che fa. 
Come il ciccione che mangiava chili e chili di roba e veniva preso per il culo online ( facendo finta di venerarlo ). 
Ripeto, non alimentiamo il letame.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma il problema è che questo viene preso per il culo da migliaia di persone giornalmente e lui crede che alla gente piaccia quello che fa.
> Come il ciccione che mangiava chili e chili di roba e veniva preso per il culo online ( facendo finta di venerarlo ).
> Ripeto, non alimentiamo il letame.



Quale letame? Questo ha talento da vendere nel creare canzoni. Ma non ha una gran voce e non ha grandi skills alla chitarra (ma nel punk non contano nulla). Poi ha un equipaggiamento amatoriale.
Per questo si merita gli insulti? Da parte di chi poi, da gente che guarda i talent shows? Forse da gente che ascolta la trap?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quale letame? Questo ha talento da vendere nel creare canzoni. Ma non ha una gran voce e non ha grandi skills alla chitarra (ma nel punk non contano nulla). Poi ha un equipaggiamento amatoriale.
> Per questo si merita gli insulti? Da parte di chi poi, da gente che guarda i talent shows? Forse da gente che ascolta la trap?



Spero tu stia scherzando. È feccia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quale letame? Questo ha talento da vendere nel creare canzoni. Ma non ha una gran voce e non ha grandi skills alla chitarra (ma nel punk non contano nulla). Poi ha un equipaggiamento amatoriale.
> Per questo si merita gli insulti? Da parte di chi poi, da gente che guarda i talent shows? Forse da gente che ascolta la trap?


Se devo dire la verità la canzone "No" non mi dispiace  .

E faccio una provocazione, e dico seriamente, se quel pezzo l'avesse scritto Bugo o un normale cantante punk a caso, non verrebbe bistrattato, anzi.


----------



## sunburn (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai chiudete il Thread per cortesia.
> 
> C’è già abbastanza letame in Italia che far pubblicità mi pare eccessivo


A me ha ricordato un po’ Tony Iommi in Paranoid.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando. È feccia.



Ma perchè? Perchè non è giovane e tatuato con un look alla moda?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Sto pezzo qua all'inizio suona CCCP, in alcuni passaggi per come canta ricorda Lindo Ferretti  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Qui ricorda gli Iron Maiden  . Può piacere o no, ma dalle sonorità dei suoi pezzi è uno che ne sa. Questa gente deve avere lunga vita, altrochè.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui ricorda gli Iron Maiden  . Può piacere o no, ma dalle sonorità dei suoi pezzi è uno che ne sa. Questa gente deve avere lunga vita, altrochè.


Pietra miliare della storia della musica italiana. Lunga vita al maestro.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai chiudete il Thread per cortesia.
> 
> C’è già abbastanza letame in Italia che far pubblicità mi pare eccessivo


Dai Lollo è simpatico. Meglio lui che i trapper.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? Perchè non è giovane e tatuato con un look alla moda?



No perché fa cahare e non ha nessun minimo talento musicale. 
Suona a caso e fa le stesse 4 note da 2000 canzoni e canta con una melodia mononota.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No perché fa cahare e non ha nessun minimo talento musicale.
> Suona a caso e fa le stesse 4 note da 2000 canzoni e canta con una melodia mononota.



Non vedo lo stesso accanimento contro migliaia di cantanti pessimi. La musica popolare/commerciale italiana fa schifo ma il problema è Bini. Io preferirei sentire lui al supermercato o in radio che la roba che passa di solito.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenico Bini*, è un *musicista *amante dell'*Heavy Metal *dalle dubbie capacità e, proprio per questo motivo, ha conquistato il mondo del *web *con i suoi inediti postati sul suo canale Youtube, dove vediamo il protagonista cimentarsi in esibizioni voce e chitarra. Bini ha 53 anni, viene da Trani in Puglia, ed in passato è stato un poliziotto penitenziario.
> 
> Ai post successivi i video dei suoi più grandi successi.



53 anni ? pensavo fosse vicino alla 70ina... 

cmq i suoi video ogni tanto mi appaiono nella home di youtube e ammetto di averne guardato più di uno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No perché fa cahare e non ha nessun minimo talento musicale.
> Suona a caso e fa le stesse 4 note da 2000 canzoni e canta con una melodia mononota.



Non voglio farti cambiare idea. Ma non puoi lasciarlo stare? Posta le sue canzoni e ha tanto coraggio nel farlo.
Fosse un handicappato sarebbe invitato da Fazio immediatamente.
Fosse un africano che rappa ammazzo tutti, idem.
Invece è un signore italiano, allora fa ribrezzo.
Questo non è altro che bullismo verso il debole, come se fosse in classe e tutti i compagni gli dicono che è brutto e stupido. Non ci arrivi? Non vedi che stai sdoganando un *bullismo*, solo "perchè è uno sfigato" ?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, semplicemente, c'è a chi piace e chi no. Siamo in democrazia, se un cantante ci piace è giusto dirlo, senza aver paura, se non ci piace altrettanto, basta però che non si perda il filo del discorso finendo per fare tanti post off topic volti a discutere sui gusti altrui.

Io ho fatto questo topic, semplicemente perchè il signor Bini è diventato un "fenomeno" mediatico nel mondo del web, in particolare Youtube, e quindi ho trovato giusto giusto farlo presente anche qui e magari conoscere il vostro parere. Così come posto anche canzoni di Rovazzi, che a me non piace. La citazione di Rovazzi non è casuale e dimostra come il mondo della musica sia cambiato, visto che sia lui che Bini provengono da esperienze lavorative diverse dalla musica. Ragionando, la differenza tra loro due è il budget a disposizione, semplicemente.

Torniamo a commentare Domenico Bini  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non voglio farti cambiare idea. Ma non puoi lasciarlo stare? Posta le sue canzoni e ha tanto coraggio nel farlo.
> Fosse un handicappato sarebbe invitato da Fazio immediatamente.
> Fosse un africano che rappa ammazzo tutti, idem.
> Invece è un signore italiano, allora fa ribrezzo.
> Questo non è altro che bullismo verso il debole, come se fosse in classe e tutti i compagni gli dicono che è brutto e stupido. Non ci arrivi? Non vedi che stai sdoganando un *bullismo*, solo "perchè è uno sfigato" ?



No ragazzi qui c'è un problema di fondo, e se permettete son 20 anni che è il mio lavoro. 

Il personaggio in questione non è ne un musicista ne una persona con una minima base musicale per poter fare questo lavoro. 
E' diventato " famoso" solo perchè su Youtube lo trattano come uno scemo facendogli credere di essere bravo, vi ripeto è come quando c'era il ciccione che mangiava 200 focaccine e ci faceva il video e tutti lo chiamavano maestro. 

Qui la situazione è la medesima, lui è preso per il culo da migliaia di persone che gli fanno credere di essere bravo in quello che fa ma in realtà è completamente ignorante. 

Quello che """""""""Scrive"""""""""" non ha nessuna logica musicale e nessun senso armonico.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2020)

Ho ascoltato il suo disco "Grazie mille ciao". Personalmente, non riesco a dare contro quest'uomo. L'impressione personale che ho, è quella di una persona che fa con grande dignità quello che ama, nonostante i pochissimi mezzi a disposizione, e non del "personaggio" che certi leoni da tastiera sui social cercano di dipingere attraverso i commenti. Ha sicuramente delle pecche tecniche nella voce, però non lo trovo affatto caricaturale e soprattutto "costruito" in ciò che fa.

L'impegno c'è tutto, così come la motivazione ed i pezzi sono ben arrangiati. A mio parere, nonostante i limiti tecnici che si porta dietro, è sicuramente migliore di tutta la roba che riempie le classifiche oggi in Italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'impegno c'è tutto, così come la motivazione ed i pezzi sono ben arrangiati. A mio parere, nonostante i limiti tecnici che si porta dietro, è sicuramente migliore di tutta la roba che riempie le classifiche oggi in Italia.



Va beh dai hai preso dei soldi da lui, non c'è altra motivazione.  ( scherzo ) 

Lo tratti come se fosse un musicista vero ma non lo è, è semplicemente un signore che viene preso per il culo ( da migliaia di persone ) che gli fanno credere di essere bravo. 

Non ha neanche le minime basi per essere considerato musicista, è pura feccia di Youtube.


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2020)

conosciuto tramite la zanzara, non mi entusiasma granche'. Preferisco il grande Richard Benson


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh dai hai preso dei soldi da lui, non c'è altra motivazione.  ( scherzo )
> 
> Lo tratti come se fosse un musicista vero ma non lo è, è semplicemente un signore che viene preso per il culo ( da migliaia di persone ) che gli fanno credere di essere bravo.
> 
> Non ha neanche le minime basi per essere considerato musicista, è pura feccia di Youtube.


Su Youtube spesso accentua i suoi limiti canori e tecnici, a volte sembra lo faccia apposta per farsi sfottere ed avere visualizzazioni. Ma il disco non lo reputo malvagio.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> conosciuto tramite la zanzara, non mi entusiasma granche'. Preferisco il grande Richard Benson



Richard era un Chitarrista pazzesco! “Facciamo una trasmissione... una trasmissione da Urlooooooooo!” &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Youtube spesso accentua i suoi limiti canori e tecnici, a volte sembra lo faccia apposta per farsi sfottere ed avere visualizzazioni. Ma il disco non lo reputo malvagio.



basta dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Youtube spesso accentua i suoi limiti canori e tecnici, a volte sembra lo faccia apposta per farsi sfottere ed avere visualizzazioni. Ma il disco non lo reputo malvagio.



Ma che disco ? non ha disco, è la gente che lo prende per il culo e ha raccolto i soldi per fargli fare il video di un brano per prenderlo per il culo ancora di più. 

E' come se te ti mettessi a dipingere e tutto il mondo ti prende per il culo facendoti credere di essere bravissimo. 
E tu sei l'unico che non capisce la presa per il culo ma perdi il tuo tempo ogni giorno per dipingere. 

Questo fa di te un pittore ? no fa di te un povero pirla che non capisce che la gente lo prende per il culo. Ovviamente lui sta al gioco perchè si fa la 50€*di visualizzazioni al mese ( ammesso che sia monetizzato il video ma ne dubito ).


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Richard era un Chitarrista pazzesco! “Facciamo una trasmissione... una trasmissione da Urlooooooooo!” ����



Non confondiamo la M con la cioccolata. Benson era un personaggio preso per il culo da tutti, era un cesso con la chitarra ma almeno aveva le basi per essere considerato un amatore. 

Questo qui no.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta dai


Non sto scherzando. Questa differenza tra Bini su youtube e su disco la fa notare anche il blogger Luigi Ruffolo (cercate su google "il maestro aka domenico bini" e trovate l'articolo). Poi non lo sto mica incensando, tecnicamente è un mediocre, semplicemente ho detto che i pezzi sul disco di Bini non li trovo malvagi e nettamente migliori della roba che gira oggi in radio. Per dire, se devo scegliere, molto meglio Bini che le ultime cose di Vasco Rossi o la robaccia trap.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta dai



Poi fai uno spettacolo in un arena con i più grandi Jazzisti italiani e si presentano i 1000 persone. E io mi devo sentir parlare di questo qui come se fosse un musicista. DAI ...DAIII .


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non sto scherzando. Questa differenza tra Bini su youtube e su disco la fa notare anche il blogger Luigi Ruffolo (cercate su google "il maestro aka domenico bini" e trovate l'articolo). Poi non lo sto mica incensando, tecnicamente è un mediocre, semplicemente ho detto che i pezzi sul disco di Bini non li trovo malvagi e nettamente migliori della roba che gira oggi in radio. Per dire, se devo scegliere, molto meglio Bini che le ultime cose di Vasco Rossi o la robaccia trap.



dai va beh stai trollando. Smetto di commentare perchè non mi va di farmi prendere per il c.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non confondiamo la M con la cioccolata. Benson era un personaggio preso per il culo da tutti, era un cesso con la chitarra ma almeno aveva le basi per essere considerato un amatore.
> 
> Questo qui no.


Ahahahahahahahaha, dai Lollo sono ironico!


----------



## vannu994 (3 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non confondiamo la M con la cioccolata. Benson era un personaggio preso per il culo da tutti, era un cesso con la chitarra ma almeno aveva le basi per essere considerato un amatore.
> 
> Questo qui no.



Anche se “I Nani” è uno dei grandi capolavori della musica italiana moderna ahahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahaha, dai Lollo sono ironico!


Buon Vecchio Charlie era un gran bel cd, ce l'ho originale poi dopo quello sappiamo tutti che fine ha fatto. Poi su Richard Benson boh, secondo me non è vero neanche che è inglese.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi fai uno spettacolo in un arena con i più grandi Jazzisti italiani e si presentano i 1000 persone. E io mi devo sentir parlare di questo qui come se fosse un musicista. DAI ...DAIII .



Ma chissene del jazz!!!!!! Meglio sto Bini, che fa metal sanguigno, energico e intelligente.

Il jazz è la musica più sopravvalutata che esista, composta da una cricca autoreferenziale che produce cacofonia.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *dai va beh stai trollando*. Smetto di commentare perchè non mi va di farmi prendere per il c.


Ho solo detto che è meglio della roba trap, mica di Ian Gillan o Robert Plant (e non mi permetterei mai) eh  .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2020)

Ma vogliamo parlare di questo pezzone? Chissenefrega se è stonato...Certo se lo cantasse uno bravo salirebbe di punti, questo è certo. Però boh, mi piace!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2020)

Canzone sul Coronavirus.


----------

